# Free timer powerbar for Toronto Hydro customers.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Bring your Toronto Hydro utility bill and get a free timer power bar.
I just got one at Walmart (Steels & Markham).

Only available for the following dates:
* Saturday, October 23, 2010 from 10 a.m.
* Sunday, October 24, 2010 from 11 a.m.
* Saturday, October 30, 2010 from 10 a.m.
* Sunday, October 31, 2010 from 11 a.m.

See link for details:
http://www.torontohydro.com/sites/e...tialconservation/pages/powerbarpromotion.aspx

locations that offer the free powerbar:
http://www.torontohydro.com/sites/e...servation/Pages/BeatthePeakEventSchedule.aspx

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice thanks Zebra :3


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

sweet. 
Do they ask for ID? The account is under my fathers name but he can't make it.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Yah I too am wondering about hwta is needed other then your Aug or Sept. billing. What happens? Do they scan you bill in? Do they ask for ID? Do they copy something off your bill? Etc?

Please let us know if you've got your power bar strip already. Thanks.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't think they're going to check ID. I participated in an earlier promotion about light bulbs. They're just trying to make sure that people don't take home lots of free power bars and then resell them. Just bring an original hydro bill and I doubt anyone will care whether it's yours or your dads -- they're going to care more about it going to one address (i.e. that you're not a scammer).


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

> The pre-programmed power bar only turns on during off-peak evening hours (lowest price), from 9 p.m. - 7 a.m. Use the power bar to charge your handheld electronic devices (cell phones, MP3 players, laptops or any other portable devices) at night to help you better manage your electricity bill.


So, it's pre-programmed and I can't change time frame on a times?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok I picked up the power bar today. I can help answer some questions. No ID was asked at my location. It may change in a different location.

1. Have your bill that is due in Aug or Sept (or Oct for me they said my Oct is fine but that could be just my location. Then again I had all 3 together from my filings)

2. When you arrive they'll have someone from Can.T (where I went) by the booths ask if you have your power bill and then point you to the line where you'll quickly find out where the tail of the line up is. I recommend you take a peek at the booth that is giving out the product first then do a rough head count then decide to line up. I've had about 10 people in the line up today with the wrong billing date so the line moved a little better so factor those folks with the wrong bill before lining up.

3. As you are in line and approaching nearer to the boothes you'll be greeted by someone handing out a sheet of paper asking you to fill in the details. What you'll be asked for that I remember is:

1. First 3 letters of your postal code
2. Where you hear of the event (check list)
3. What was the reason for coming to the event (check list)
4. What do you plan to do about 'phantom' power loss (check list)
5. Rate the people event
6. Something related to rating the event.

4. You'll be moved to the first booth with a few people at a time. This first booth is a demonstration of how the timer power bar works. I'm sure most of you all know how to use a solo timer unit already and this is just a timer built into a power bar. 

NB: This is -NOT- a surge power bar. The demo people explicitly tell you that. The max load is 18xx Watts (I think 1875 but 1800 to be safe as I know it's below it for sure) on the unit. Obviously don't plug in the fridge or have a chain gang of toaster/microwave/blender all plugged in an using it at once.  It is more for low wattage devices and gadget charging. 

5. You'll be moved to the power bar pick up booth afterwards. They'll look at your bill then stamp something on it and take the paper you filled out then hand you the power bar. At the same time there are coupons for timers/CFL bulbs and information phamplets about power saving and power programs like PeakSaver.

6. Done, you leave knowing you've got 8 more plugs to make a power octopus. 


Something that just stuck me while I'm typing this post is that they only stamped one bill. What is to hold back someone from grabbing 1-2 more power bars with an unstamped power bar? I did not see a computerized setup there so someone is going to have to paper tally those sheets which makes a loophole for those that want another power bar. 

I should note you should arrive early. Either be there at the start sharp or earlier. I arrived 1hr after the event started because I just washed my pants and forgot to dry them before >_<; but still got a power bar with not too long a wait. Probably 30mins where I was.

About the timer. First off you set the correct time on the timer then you -CAN- over ride the preset settings by clicking up or down the taps. I knew everything the demo people were talking about so I just asked up front if there was a way to override it and the answer was 'yes'. 

Hope this helps out. Free power bars are awesome!  Especially after my lighting storm fry out a month ago.

BTW just for time guaging purposes so for those going and doing a guage of the line and etc all together. The demo took about 5-7 mins pending how many questions people give.


----------

